# Alaska: The Mecca of Bikini?



## StrengthAddicts (Jul 17, 2012)

There are four names I've been following in Bikini - all from Anchorage, Alaska. I'm not going to sit here and pretend to know much about this State or its fitness scene, but something tells me that competing in NPC Alaska shows is about as intense as it gets, and the upcoming USA's will showcase a lot of the talent I'm discussing here. The four ladies I've dubbed* "The Alaska Four," include Team Edge' Candice Perfect, Paola Terry, Alectra Kelley, and Zlata Sushchik.*

*Candice *is one of the most popular names in contemporary Bikini today. I predict that she will eventually become as popular in the Fitness industry as Jamie Eason, Heather Mae French, and Dana Linn Bailey. This isn't hot hair folks. I've put photos of *Candice* on StrengthAddicts.com | Facebook and this girl gets 100, 200, 300 "likes" in one day. My friends on facebook, have openly asked out - from Lansing, MI.  

*Paola Terry* is the Latin Goddess... flawless body, amazing bottom (ok I feel funny using the term "bottom" it's mildly hillbilly talk but w/e). Perfect skin tone, amazing face, flawless body. She won the Overall in Bikini at the *Emerald Cup* (which in the NW is like a Mini Olympia, Northwesterners hold winning the E-Cup right up there with going Pro).

*Alectra kelley *placed top 5 at this year's Junior Nationals and I interviewed her for my site back in 2010 when she won the *NPC Teen Nationals* in Bikini.

*Zlata Sushchik* is the Russian Princess - flawless body. Got the States 5yrs ago and speaks perfect English. Classy girl. Won her class the *2010 NPC Collegiate Nationals*.

All four women are college educated, very disciplined, and very committed to doing their best -- and they're all from ONE CITY in Alaska.

If I were a Bikini competitor, I wouldn't want to be in Anchorage - these girls don't get on stage just for fun - it's an all battle ladies & gentlemen .
And it brings me great joy, because people I look up to have been (or at least were) very skeptical of Bikini. They thought it would be an outlet for strippers moonlighting as athletes. 

Bikini competitors train with weights, do the fitness diet, they bankroll many shows. Some events have 100-200 competitors! 150 of which are Bikini!


----------



## StrengthAddicts (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## StrengthAddicts (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## Ezskanken (Jul 18, 2012)

StrengthAddicts said:


>



Gorgeous!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 30, 2012)

pretty


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 30, 2012)

Yea theres prolly not much to do during the winter besides  train and eat.   Tanning salons prolly get a lot of bizness


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 31, 2012)

yup


----------

